# 10 Handy-Dandy Havanese Treasures



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

How do you show off your Havanese pride? We'd like to offer a few suggestions on the perfect pieces for Havanese lovers.
Anyone who's ever had a Havanese grace their lives will rage for hours as to why their pooch is the fairest in the land. They're the sweetest, gentlest and most playful dog you'll ever meet&#8230; at least to their owner they are! Should you be one of those Havanese-crazed dog mom (and really, who can blame you?) here are some terrific trinkets sure to make your day.

*1. Havanese Necklace*










No jewellery collection would be complete without having your dog's silhouette around your neck&#8230;not unlike having a leash!

2. Leash Holder










With this leash holder on your wall, you and your Havanese will always be ready to go for a walk.

3. Gift Wrap










Not only can you gift your Havanese-loving bestie any one of these unique trinkets, you can also wrap it in this awesome Havanese-stamped wrapping paper..

4. Havanese Socks










Skipping around the office is easy thanks to these 



.

Have a Pawsitively Happy Holiday
~Petguide.com [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------

